
Mark Zuckerberg on SNL (video) - moses1400
http://www.mediaite.com/tv/the-real-mark-zuckerberg-confronts-a-surprised-jesse-eisenberg-on-snl/
======
sayemm
I really applaud Zuckerberg for positively embracing all the attention that's
been shouldered on him, really. I think stuff like this SNL skit or him taking
his core team at Facebook to watch "The Social Network" together at a movie
theatre just shows tremendous inner strength and maturity on his part. It's
great to see him be able to laugh it off and joke about it.

He's come a long way in his public speaking skills too, he was pretty natural
and comedic during his talk at Startup School. I think he's only going to get
better from this point on too.

~~~
locusm
I seriously doubt this was of his own doing, more an indication his PR team is
working hard on rebuilding his public image

~~~
rokhayakebe
I seriously doubt Mark is the type to appear on a TV show because the Facebook
PR team convinced him to.

------
rickdangerous1
I'm glad that was awkward. If he got 1600 on his SATs, started a 50bn company,
and was a gifted comedic actor...I'd be pissed off. And a little sad for
myself.

------
bvi
I liked how he totally loved his own joke about having invented poking ("I
invented poking! :-D"), and after a second of silence from the audience,
realized that he should be in character, and went back to trying to look
serious.

~~~
jrockway
To be fair, it was a pretty good line. One thing I like about comedians like
Jerry Seinfeld and Larry David is that they both realize when they've said
something hilarious and can't help but giggle a bit. It works for Zuckerburg
too, although I guess the audience didn't care that much.

------
iamclovin
Not to sound like a fanboy (thought that might be a lost cause), this reminds
me of how good a showman Steve Jobs is - as seen in the 1999 Macworld Expo
with Noah Wyle (in very similar circumstances - Wyle had played Jobs in
'Pirates of Silicon Valley').

<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TIClAanU7Os>

------
rabidsnail
Direct link:
[http://videos.mediaite.com/embed/player/container/1666/1232/...](http://videos.mediaite.com/embed/player/container/1666/1232/?layout=&playlist_cid=&media_type=video&content=SPS1PQ1MLH1R0DSM&read_more=1&widget_type_cid=svp&referrer=)

More direct link (for Chrome users, for which their player seems broken):
[http://videos.cache.magnify.net/XHGXHV243M6QF0PD-
mark_483_33...](http://videos.cache.magnify.net/XHGXHV243M6QF0PD-
mark_483_336_384x256.mp4)

~~~
NZ_Matt
youtube: <http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yKuaO6P8ZAg>

~~~
karlzt
[http://www.iviewtube.com/videos/177177/jesse-eisenberg-
snl-m...](http://www.iviewtube.com/videos/177177/jesse-eisenberg-snl-
monologue-with-mark-zuckerberg)

------
kulpreet
I think the awkwardness might have been part of the joke.

~~~
zaidf
Bingo.

For all those complaining about his lack of performance here, you're kinda
missing the point..

It's not Zuckerberg if he's not awkward.

------
rudiger
That's a lot of 'bergs.

------
redthrowaway
So what happened to Zuckerberg receiving a bunch of PR lessons and not being
so awkward? I get that this isn't his thing, but... ow.

I actually think Zuck should just hire Eisenberg to be him anytime he has to
appear in public. And get Sorkin to write his speeches. He'd be far more
entertaining that way, and he would get to stay at Facebook doing what he does
best.

~~~
gruseom
_I actually think Zuck should just hire Eisenberg to be him anytime he has to
appear in public. And get Sorkin to write his speeches._

Goodness gracious, I couldn't disagree more. I thought Eisenberg played MZ
like an angry cartoon character. And Sorkin's incessant zingers were classic
bad "good" writing calling attention to itself, the writer trying to wedge
himself in as one of the stars of the movie (which worked, judging by the
attention he got for it).

~~~
redthrowaway
Would you say that Juno had bad writing, or anything by the Coen brothers or
Joss Whedon? All of those feature the kinds of conspicuously zippy one-liners
that you seem to feel constitute bad writing.

~~~
gruseom
Good question. I didn't see Juno. I loathed what I saw of Joss Whedon, so
you're probably right there. But IMO the Coens are far greater artists than
that. I don't have any unified theory of why, but I'll point out one thing.
_Lebowski_ has lots of zippy writing (different than Sorkin's, but I'll
concede the point) but _True Grit_ , to take the obvious recent example, does
not. Neither did _No Country_. In other words the Coens have the discipline to
subordinate their cleverness to the needs of the genre and the story. In fact
this is one of their distinguishing features. Sorkin by contrast seems to have
this adolescent need to prove how smart he is in every context, and is quite
willing to turn his characters into caricatures in order to do it. It's a form
of incontinence.

~~~
redthrowaway
"Lebowski has lots of zippy writing...but True Grit...does not."

Did we watch the same movie? True Grit had some of the wittiest, zippiest
dialogue I've seen in a long time. The writing was _incredibly_ conspicuous,
in a good way.

I disagree with your notion that conspicuous writing makes for a bad movie,
just as I would argue that conspicuous editing, or score, or cinematography,
or acting can lead to an excellent movie.

------
mattlong
Wow, that guy is painfully awkward....I got uncomfortable just watching it.

~~~
endlessvoid94
He's definitely come a long way, though. I remember watching him on stage at
F8 and being uncomfortable with how terrible of a speaker he was.

Fast forward, and he's definitely learned at least the rudiments of being the
center of attention and speaking without sounding like he has zero social
skills.

------
mmaunder
As much as I hate the idea of The Social Network, that was actually really
f'ing funny. Good one Zuck!

If you haven't seen it, check out Jesse Eisenberg in Holy Rollers - IMHO his
best movie.

------
blackysky
gotta love is PR team ...at least he is a better public speaker ...

------
bound008
the zuck is having trouble being a fanboy on here. i think thats where the
real comedic value stems from for those of us in the valley who have met him,
or at least heard him speak.

------
tmsh
Not all who seem awkward are lost.

------
shimi
Zuckerberg came out at Eisenberg's home turf, I can't see this happening the
other way around

